# Scope for a BFR



## wiersy111 (May 12, 2009)

I am relatively new to hand gunning, I purchased a Magnum Research BFR in 45-70 for hunting. I want to put a scope on it but only want to buy one. I have seen guys destroy scopes with recoil and don't want to do that. I have seen several revolvers with a three ring system on them what advantage is there to having three rings?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

wiersy111 said:


> I am relatively new to hand gunning, I purchased a Magnum Research BFR in 45-70 for hunting. I want to put a scope on it but only want to buy one. I have seen guys destroy scopes with recoil and don't want to do that. I have seen several revolvers with a three ring system on them what advantage is there to having three rings?


Leupold is the only handgun scope you should be looking at. Even then, I don't know if they will stand up to a BFR, as a BFR is not a high-volume seller and therefore would not be a surprise if no one spends the time and effort to design a suitable scope.

Rings hold a scope in place. Therefore the advantage of three rings would be more holding power. In case you did not know it - scopes can move because of the forces generated under recoil....


----------



## wiersy111 (May 12, 2009)

:smt1099Thanks. I have been shooting and handloading for long guns for about 25 years, and have to admit I have never had a scope move. But it does make sence,there is a lot of recoil with the 45-70. But I have to say it is not the quick snap like the Smith & Wesson 460.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*....BFR alert!!!*

Wow- new to HG and into the deep end with both feet and a cinder block.

Give Mr. White a call and he'll fix ya up.

http://www.dandtcustomgunworks.com/


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

wiersy111 said:


> I am relatively new to hand gunning, I purchased a Magnum Research BFR in 45-70 for hunting...


Well, I'd say you're on the right path. Being new to hand gunning, start with something small and easy to handle (like a BFR in 45-70), and work your way up to something bigger. :smt023

Phil gave you some good advise - except that I'd also say a Burris, especially with posi-lock, will also hold up to the 45-70. The Burris is not better than the Leupold, but it is cheaper.


----------



## wiersy111 (May 12, 2009)

Maybe I should rephrase myself, This is the first handgun I have owned. I've been shooting the 9mm Beretta in the Army and National Guard for about 18 years. And I have done some target shooting with other revolvers such as my brothers Smith & Wesson 460 XVR. As with any type of guns there is a learning curve. Up until a few weeks ago I had never seen a three or four ring scope mount. Does it really hold that much better?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

The BFR is a whopper. 

The shock wave is tremendous. There's little weight to displace recoil and absorb shock. 
The top strap turns into a tuning fork. 
Depending on the rings/body/texture it may behoove you to have extra rings on a hunt. BR aint no big to re-zero. In the feild it's another matter. 

Call the Gent at the shop I listed and he'll fix you up. 

Enjoy, as I've yet to fire one of those and have wanted to for some time.


----------



## wiersy111 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks I'll check them out. I am amazed at how much fun the BFR is to shoot make sure you find a reason to shoot one you won't be disapointed. Any sites you would recomend to order bullets and brass?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Heh- yer on yer own their bud...when ya call Dave, ask him...check yer PM.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

wiersy111 said:


> ...Up until a few weeks ago I had never seen a three or four ring scope mount. Does it really hold that much better?


This is very common on todays big bore revos like the 460, 500, and 45-70. And yes it holds better. I would use a minimum of 3, but if you have room I'd use 4.


----------

